# Marinated Cucumbers



## seattledeb (Nov 5, 2000)

One of the fantastic places we ate at in Charleston was Jestine's Kitchen (very casual - advertised as Southern American low country soul food). They started the meal with a bowl of cucumbers..marinated. I'm sure the recipe is simple (I forgot to ask) but does someone have a good recipe?

[ May 02, 2001: Message edited by: SeattleDeb ]


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

1 cucumber, sliced
1 purple onion, sliced
1 small red bell pepper, sliced
3 bay leaves, cracked
pinch of rosemary
Salt/Pepper to taste

Turkish (not Mexican) oregano from Penzey's

2 or 3 minced cloves of garlic

1/3 cup plus 2 Tbs white vinegar
1/3 cup EV olive oil

Mix the herbs and spices with the vinegar. Let infuse for about 1/2 hour.
Add the oil and mix well.
Then add the veggies.

Mix gently, occasionally, for about 2 hours prior to serving.

Enjoy!!!

You might try adding a couple of ginger slices to the marinade, too.

[ May 04, 2001: Message edited by: kokopuffs ]


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

The cucumbers you had at Justine's are a southern favorite known as "Icebox Pickles." They are very easy to make.
Here is a recipe:

6 small cucumbers (small=fewer seeds)
1 tsp. sugar
1 Tbs. kosher salt
1 tsp. dried herbs (dill, basil, or fennel)
1 cup white or apple cider vinegar
1/2 cup water
Optional-1 tsp. red pepper flakes
Peel and slice cucumbers (I seed them too)and place in a clean, heat proof container. Add sugar, salt, herbs and pepper flakes (if desired.) Heat vinegar and water to a low boil; pour over cucumbers. Refrigerate for 48 hours. Serve.
This recipe works great for other summer garden veggies like peppers, okra, zucchini, crookneck squash, and green tomatoes. I also sometimes throw in a couple garlic cloves or whole cayenne, jalapeno, or serrano chilies.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Thanks for the enlightenment, Foodnfoto! My recipe is a family recipe - not Southern based. I'll have to try yours, though.


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

I've been making these cucumber pickles all of my life after watching my grandmother and mother make them.


----------



## seattledeb (Nov 5, 2000)

Thanks everyone! The night at Jestine's was a first...my first okra gumbo, my first fried green tomatoes, first creole. I enjoyed everything so much but those cucumbers gave me a craving ! I noticed they also had a table of condiments (hot sauces and things)...one was a jar with hot peppers...and you could squeeze the juice out...I guess to make everything a little spicier? I could taste a zip in the cukes so maybe they use some of that juice too in the marinade.

[ May 04, 2001: Message edited by: SeattleDeb ]


----------



## seattledeb (Nov 5, 2000)

Oh Afra, they're so good! I want to make sandwiches with them when I make up a batch.


----------

